
Ask HN: Laptop bag for 15“ Macbook Pro for inclement weather - tmaly
I frequently take Metro North Railroad in the Northeast of the US.  Since we have all four seasons of weather, I am looking for a comfortable laptop bag that is easy to walk with, waterproof&#x2F;water-resistant, and easy to open and use in lap to code while on the train.  What would you suggest for a 2015 15 inch MacBook pro?
======
WorldMaker
My favorite source of laptop bags for several years now has been Waterfield
Designs: [http://sfbags.com](http://sfbags.com)

Although I tend towards custom-fit sleeve cases that I can slide into the
other things I own (such as my trusty LL Bean backpack), all of their bags
have a great quality and seem durable enough to likely last well against the
weather. There's also a bunch of nice touches, such as their messenger bags
use "airplane buckles" for easy one-handed access.

~~~
tmaly
the city slicker bag looks really nice.

------
lsiunsuex
Though they don't make mine specifically anymore
([http://imgur.com/a/6LtYY](http://imgur.com/a/6LtYY)) oakley has some great,
rugged bags.

[http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/bags-accessories/bags-
backpack...](http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/bags-accessories/bags-
backpacks/category/m0601?page=1&q=%3AoakleyusRelevanceSort)

Very rugged bags and I've carried 3 15 inch laptops in mine at once.

------
tqh
My favorite: [http://www.thewrendesign.com/new-ppc-cement-laptop-bag-
desig...](http://www.thewrendesign.com/new-ppc-cement-laptop-bag-designs/)

Waterproof test: [https://vimeo.com/39962259](https://vimeo.com/39962259)

------
dtournemille
Some good options [http://www.cio.com/article/2852390/laptop-
computers/top-12-l...](http://www.cio.com/article/2852390/laptop-
computers/top-12-laptop-bags-for-pros-on-the-go.html)

